# Kevin Pereira leaving Attack of the Show



## dgwillia (May 9, 2012)

I'm consumed with sadness , guess G4 will have 1 less viewer on the 31st. (Sorry for my crappy quoting skills, I rarely ever post stories). Also, its been confirmed on air, through his twitter, and various other sites incase anyone thinks its bs




> Some of you may have already heard the news. I am leaving Attack of the Show. I have been with G4 for the past ten years, and have clawed my way up the corporate ladder from production assistant to executive-producer and host. It has been a wild, unpredictable, incredible journey filled with occasional struggles and countless once-in-a-lifetime opportunities. I’m not ready to summarize my time at the network just yet, that would only amplify the scattered emotions currently bouncing around in my gut and make everything seem too real. In due time (May 31st to be precise), I’ll face that reality.





> What I’d like to do is quickly say two things. The first regards what I’ll be focusing my attention on in the immediate future. Recently, I partnered with some incredibly talented folks and formed a production company: Super Creative.
> 
> We’ve got a few television shows in the works (one airing on SyFy soon), as well as digital content, interactive apps, live-events and more. Speaking of live events, those who attended my Los Angeles nerd-carnival leetUP know that it was my dream to tour the spectacle around the country. That is happening, and soon. As in, this year, soon! Tour dates will be announced soon, and you can check out the event sizzle for a peek at the insanity.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2012)

I wonder how many other people are going to ditch that dead channel?


----------



## pokefloote (May 9, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOO

Candace can't keep that show together, she doesn't know shit about anything on there. Haha.

I hope Kevin's replacement is someone completely new to the show. If it's Matt Mira (or however it's spelled) I'm fucking leaving.

AOTS was the last good thing going for G4.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 9, 2012)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## dgwillia (May 9, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> NOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Candace can't keep that show together, she doesn't know shit about anything on there. Haha.
> 
> ...



Agreed, only reason i ever watched the channel anymore was AOTS and the convention specials (Mostly E3's, since they had the best coverage outside of sitting infront of a computer 24/7).


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2012)

How do you abandon a ship that's been sunk for years?


----------



## servant (May 9, 2012)

meh
This channel is dead to me anyway
I was fine with Kevin but I'm not that torn up since I never really liked attack of the show


----------



## notmeanymore (May 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> How do you abandon a ship that's been sunk for years?


Scuba gear.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > How do you abandon a ship that's been sunk for years?
> ...









Well played, good sir.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 9, 2012)

I wonder what's happening. Is there some creative differences or something going on? I actually liked AotS!. I hated all the co-hosts, but I was a fan of Kevin on there as he made me laugh just like Sessler. I hope those two continue being great influences in this media business that they're in and continue being one of the best journalists of this generation.

Though, Kevin wasn't much of a journalist, I just couldn't think of another word.


----------

